# Can we get a satellite dish here? 10 ft not DreamTV type...



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

Years ago I had a 10 ft satellite dish in America. In the 90s the encrypted the signals but was able to buy a converter box to get stations off the satellite. I would love to have one here in the Philippines. DreamTV n Cignal don't give me what I want to see. ESPN is too heavy on European sports. CNN is heavy on europe to. I miss American Football and other things. My son loves Disney more than Disney Asia; the same with Cartoon Network. I want to see so many shows from mainland. Anyone know whats available?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Billy,

It's really is difficult to find the right stuff in broadcasting here as it all seems designed for international viewers.
A friend of mine Close to Angeles City uses a company called "Cignal" for satellite TV. He seems happy with it but never paid attention as to what is available. It's located here in the Phils so would assume it's much the same as the others so far as I know...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Billy,

If you're retired US military you are authorized to have an AFN box if you're
living overseas. You can use a standard 80cm/30" satellite dish plus Ku LNB
pointed at NSS-6 and get the 10 American channels.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I saw a large satellite dish installed at the house of an Indian man in Lucena City Quezon Province. The dish was around 8' diameter and he used it for watching Indian TV shows. No idea where he got the system from though.

Richard


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you thought about using a VPN? Basically it will change your IP address from a Filipino one to an American one so websites think you are browsing from the US. 

That will allow you to access Hulu and Netflix. You'll be able to stream a lot of American TV Series and movies that way. It's what I do and, even though not _every _show is available you can get access to quite a few of them. 

I've been browsing the site for a few days and I've seen that there's a big crackdown on posts that are considered advertisements. This definitely isn't one. I'm not affiliate with any of the things mentioned..just trying to give some helpful advice.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my previous post that if you need Satellite TV gear, sadoun.com
is where I bought all my stuff for use in the Philippines.


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

*Are we talking about English or Tagalog movies...?*

Thanks I'll check them out...


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Billy. Like Honda Guy said Sadoun is very good site to go to. What you want to look for is FTA receiver. In sadoun site it will explain what FTA (free to air) receiver is. You most like will need FTA receiver and the RG52 which is used for satelite. It is little thicker than regular rg45 cable. You can also go to website called lyingsat which gives you all the satellites that is in the air around the world. google search " satellites in the Philippine" If I am not mistaken there is at least 5 satellites you can receive. I do have little experience of installing dishes and programming the box. Use to be my side job. Its kind of funny, because I was just talking to my fiancee this morning about installing the dish and the receiver when i get to Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*TV And Such*



justice said:


> Billy. Like Honda Guy said Sadoun is very good site to go to. What you want to look for is FTA receiver. In sadoun site it will explain what FTA (free to air) receiver is. You most like will need FTA receiver and the RG52 which is used for satelite. It is little thicker than regular rg45 cable. You can also go to website called lyingsat which gives you all the satellites that is in the air around the world. google search " satellites in the Philippine" If I am not mistaken there is at least 5 satellites you can receive. I do have little experience of installing dishes and programming the box. Use to be my side job. Its kind of funny, because I was just talking to my fiancee this morning about installing the dish and the receiver when i get to Philippines.


HI Justice,

What kind of satellite dish is being used for these hook-ups? Is it the large motorized type or the little ones that are small enough to carry in your hands? I'm noticing that the people are having to secure the smaller type here as thieves are actually taking them from rooftops and patio's.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Gene,
actually the bigger the dish is the better reception. The smaller ones are usually for paying customer for private network. At least thats the way it is in the US or Thailand. People who has been in the satellite loop we call the Big Dish (BUD) which stands for Big Ugly Dish. I prefer mine to be large dish because its easier to aim at the satellite . The ones I have at home, I dug about 4 foot into the ground than I poured cement. You can actually use motorized or fixed. There is difference when you are using compass if you are using motor or just fixed dish. 
also people can purchase LNB ( the eye looking thing) I always recommend buying universal LNB cause it will scan vertical and horizontal polarity.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are receiving from the same satellite all the time you don't need a motorised dish because the satellite is geostationary. However if you want to switch between satellites, a motor makes it much easier, especially of the dish is mounted high up.

Richard


----------



## ZandarKoad (Feb 13, 2015)

*Satellite Information in the Philippines*

Hello! I hate to make my first post a necro post, but hey. I've got something to say on the topic. 

We just moved to Agusan del Sur, and I'm pretty sure I'm the most over equipped, over qualified satellite installer in Mindanao, if not the entire nation. I have more than ten years experience designing, installing, and servicing satellite systems for all major US players including Dish Network, DirecTV, HughesNet, Exede (Wild Blue), GloryStar, other FTA, and more. The one thing I lack is C-Band experience (these are the huge dishes you are all talking about - 6'+). I hope to get into the hotel and institutional market(s) here, as almost nothing in the residential or commercial sector is going to be worth my time. Those SMATV systems are my niche.

Anyway, the boxes we shipped haven't arrived yet, so I haven't spent any time playing with the orbital locations available here in the PH. Once my gear arrives, I plan on becoming the go to guy for satellite information (FTA and subscription) here in the PH. Feel free to PM me to chit chat! I love talking about satellite stuff.

Maayong gabii!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ZandarKoad said:


> Hello! I hate to make my first post a necro post, but hey. I've got something to say on the topic.
> 
> We just moved to Agusan del Sur, and I'm pretty sure I'm the most over equipped, over qualified satellite installer in Mindanao, if not the entire nation. I have more than ten years experience designing, installing, and servicing satellite systems for all major US players including Dish Network, DirecTV, HughesNet, Exede (Wild Blue), GloryStar, other FTA, and more. The one thing I lack is C-Band experience (these are the huge dishes you are all talking about - 6'+). I hope to get into the hotel and institutional market(s) here, as almost nothing in the residential or commercial sector is going to be worth my time. Those SMATV systems are my niche.
> 
> ...


I use to live there. Loved it. Lived in San francisco and cabadbaran


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

HondaGuy said:


> I forgot to mention in my previous post that if you need Satellite TV gear, sadoun.com
> is where I bought all my stuff for use in the Philippines.


 Lots of interesting electronic stuff on the website, including satellite systems. But, is there a place here in the Philippines to buy? Or does it need to be imported for each item?


----------



## expatuk2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Although I am from the UK not being into American Football or English Football either,
I am happy with the cable channels we get (530 pesos a month which includes sports channels and 8 movie channels as well ! )
I also use a free site www.filmontv.com which lets me watch all of the UK channels for free and live ( although ) here in the Philippines we are 8 hours ahead of the UK !
And there are hundreds of free movies to watch as well although not the latest ones !
but its all free !!


----------

